
Why does anyone use Python? - lkrubner
http://www.smashcompany.com/technology/why-does-anyone-use-python#comment-2217
======
dekhn
I read the article and it was dumb. The author didn't run 'sudo' before pip,
and pip (rightly) complained it couldn't install software install the system
path for permissions reasons.

Note: nothing about this is specific to Python. Any UNIX application that uses
commands like install or cp and don't get target permissions do this.

On my system, not only did pip install uwsgi work out of the box, it installed
it to a user location.

------
detaro
"There is an example of an application that offers the python package manager
as an installation method, and I read a random tutorial recommending I do that
and (pretend to?) don't understand what's going on" isn't a very good basis to
criticize an entire language ecosystem IMHO.

Uwsgi is pretty powerful, a bit odd, and _probably provided as a proper
package by your distro_. It's an app server, not a library, and should be
installed as such, just like you'd install php-fpm (which seems to be the
current "default answer" for running PHP).

Now there _are_ some issues with packaging in general (discussions of which
can be found all over the place) and packages with binary dependencies,
although I'm not sure the cited examples handle them all that better (e.g. I
remember ruby gems wanting the right native library in the system manually
installed too) Various workarounds are available if building native bindings
isn't easy, especially relevant for Windows. It's bad that it needs
workarounds, but that's why it hasn't been in the way of Python too much I'd
guess.

------
CyberFonic
I use Python because I get things done quickly and relatively easily AND I
hardly ever use third party packages. I avoid subsystems, e.g. Django, for
many of the reasons pointed out in the article. In my experience, similar
problems exist when using NodeJS/npm.

On that note, I think that the problem is that many packages out there have
been hacked together rather than designed. The low threshold for becoming a
Python programmer means that the average quality gets reduced. Which is a
shame, because there are many exceptional packages out there, but they become
statistical outliers amongst the mass of dross.

------
nodnol212
i use python on windows(sorry not a linux/unix guy here) and it works fine. i
disagree with the atricle in question.

